# indicator lights on speed



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi I just bought a 2003 Spec V and everytime I charge my cell phone in either of the power points my blinkers flash out of control, like they do when you have a bulb out. My Nissan dealer doesn't know why this happens and has no plans to do anything about it. I've brought it there twice now and they won't even look at it. They said all the Sentras do it. Is this true? Does anyone know how to correct it? Please help it is driving my crazy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

thats kinda messed up.... 
i have an 02 and never had that problem but theyre should be something the dealer can do seein how you are paying there salary and stuff lolz i wouldnt give them the chance to say no theyre not going to look at it next time i went up there.. ... ... but then again im kinda a hard head

good luck bud


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Can your recreate that situation for the nissan techs? Have you done so. When they actually see the problem they might be able to pinpoint the source of the problem and fix it.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*TOTAL BS!*

You tell them its brand new, no other Sentra does that, and to fix the god damn car! They cannot refuse to work on it becaue they don't wanna deal with it. THEY HAVE TO! The basic warranty is 3/36 right? And powertrain 5/60 if im not mistaken, i'll check my book later on that one. I have sent 3 negative surveys in to Nissan because their service sucks plain and simple. I drove 3 weeks with wacked out blinkers because they had to order the part to fix it. They worked when they wanted to, fast, slow, crazy fast, I wanted to slam the car into a tree it was so annoying. I have no problems charging my phone in the back port, and use the front for my radar detector. I have an 02 Spec but it shouldn't matter. In the end my car had a faulty flasher relay and was supposedly a known TSB (tech service bulletin) The part number on my receipt is 25731-4Z400 in case you wanted to know. They replaced it free under warranty. I wish you luck and more patience than I have

-Jason


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to see if I was the only one with this problem, which it seems like i am. Well i'm going there on Friday to tear them a new one and they better do something replace parts, rewire it or whatever. I'm fed up. In florida the have a lemon law if you bring you car in 3 times for the same problem and they can't fix it then they have to give you a new car. I don't really know the details, but i think that's why there tring to blow it off. 

jason- thanks for the part # i'll bring it with me and I have the 5/100 warranty. Where did you get the spec v emblem, from the dealer? Is it a sticker or a plate? 

jules


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Cool*

Rip em a new one for me.  My rear spec v emblem is identical to the doors, clear sticker and silver letter overlay. I got em of e-bay for way cheaper than dealer and they are the same darn sticker! Keep your eyes open, the guy posts a set about every 3-4 weeks. None up right now but will post a link if he does.


----------



## 2young2retire (Aug 17, 2002)

Ask the dealer about the service bulletin below. May be a match.

Make: NISSAN Model: SENTRA Year: 2002

Service Bulletin Number: NTB02074 Bulletin Sequence Number: 633 Date of Bulletin: 07/02 

NHTSA Item Number: 633668 
Component: LIGHTING:FLASHER:TURN SIGNAL 
Summary: 
SUBJECT REGARDING TURN SIGNALS FLASHING TOO FAST. *JG


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

there was onother guy who had a similar problem turnsignals flashed horn honked etc.. only did it whenhis cell phone charger was plugged in. something to do with the off brand charger causing interfearence with the car's ecu. the problem was solved if i remember correctly, buy getting a better quality charger. do a search on it.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

It has something to do w/ the charger not being grounded or something like.. I had the same problem when I used a cheap charger.. I bought a belkin (i think) charger and everthing was good.. not more crazy flashing lights..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

well i went back to nissan and they blew it off saying that they have to wait for the manufactures to have a fix for it and there's nothing they can do untill then. i never thought that it could be the charger though. i' ll try a new charger and if that doesn't work i'll go up there with the service bulletin you posted. thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree w/loood, and red ser. It is most likely you charger! Try someone elses charger and phone in your car and see what happens!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually if you read the bulletin for the rapid blinker, it states that the problem occurs when accessories are plugged into the sockets. Replacing the flasher relay with an updated part that Nissan has released will cure the problem.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

Its true what MuleScrote wrote. I new a couple of people that had the same problem. you shouldn't have to spend more money on a new charger when Nissan can fix the problem for free. All it is is a relay. May have to wait for the part to come in but that shouldn't be to much of a problem. Just go back to the dealership and tell them about the Bulletin. If they blow you off ask to speak to the general manager then the owner.


----------

